# Sage dual boiler portafilter options?



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if any other brand of portafilters will fit the dual boiler?

I've got a standard spouted one, but fancy a bottomless one. Sage do sell them but they are pretty pricy, any alternatives out there?


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamie.oc said:


> Does anyone know if any other brand of portafilters will fit the dual boiler?
> 
> I've got a standard spouted one, but fancy a bottomless one. Sage do sell them but they are pretty pricy, any alternatives out there?


 I use a non-OEM Gaggia Classic bottomless portafilter in mine. It's a little tighter fitting than the original and the handle is quite a bit off centre but it otherwise works as intended.


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

MarkHB said:


> I use a non-OEM Gaggia Classic bottomless portafilter in mine. It's a little tighter fitting than the original and the handle is quite a bit off centre but it otherwise works as intended.


Oh cool I'll check it out, cheers!


----------

